# buffedCast 302: Eure Fragen zum dieswöchigen buffedCast



## xashija (5. Juni 2012)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch Ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir Eure Fragen. Habt Ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt Ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns Eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns Eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen. Wir schließen den Fragen-Thread für neue Einsendungen am Dienstag um 11 Uhr.


----------



## ReneKF (5. Juni 2012)

Wird nach dem Release von GW2 jeder zweite Charakter ein Wächter sein, weil er die einzige gruppenbezogene Klasse ist  (Heal, Tank, Buffs)?
Wird es sprachlich sortierte GW2 Server geben?


----------



## Gibin (5. Juni 2012)

Moin.

Bei* MechWarrior Online* scheint sich ja tatsächlich was zu tun. Zumindest ist die Beta gestartet. Hat schon irgendwer einen Zugang?

Aber nebenher soll es diesen Sommer ja auch *MechWarrior Tactics* geben, was deutlich näher am TableTop ist. Gibt es hier evtl. Informationen?

Im *Diablo 3* Forum war zu lesen "Der Fehler 37 existiert nichtmehr" und der Beschwerdethreat wurde daraufhin geschlossen. Aber nirgendwo habe ich gefunden was sie eigentlich gemacht haben. 

Derzeit werde ich einmal die Woche in *WOW* getrieben und muss in den Feuerlanden tanken (Legendären Stab farmen). Nur brauche ich derzeit immer so 15 - 30min bis ich mich wieder daran gewöhnt habe das der Charakter nicht dahin läuft wo ich hinklicke, nirgendwo rote Heilkugeln rumliegen und ich viel mehr Fähigkeiten habe, die auch nicht nur auf den Tasten 1-4 liegen. Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? bzw. wie lange braucht ihr für die Umstellung?

Gruss Gibin


----------



## d2wap (5. Juni 2012)

Morgen ihr Recken!

Es gibt so viel Neues rund um SWTOR (Spielen bis Level 15 bald kostenfrei), die E3 udn Diablo 3... Wünscht ihr euch manchmal nicht einfach ein Fingerschnippen und ZACK! ist der stressige Online-Arbeitsalltag vergessen un es gibt nur noch Brief, Fax und Telefon... So wie früher...
Könntet ihr euch vorstellen zu arbeiten wie die Redakteure vor 20 Jahren?


@ Florian
Eigentlich hätte für dich auch ein Stück vom Kuchen abfallen sollen - aber woher kann ich riechen, dass DU nicht an diesem Tag dabei bist im Cast... Frechheit.
Musste ihn an Zam schicken, da er mir versicherte da zu sein


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo Buffed!

Warcraft Lore:
Als ich mal meine Oldschool Games raus holte, hatte ich lust mal wieder Warcraft 2 zu spielen.
Ich hab die Missonen der Orcs angefangen vom Addon Beyond the Dark Portal.
Bei der ersten Mission muss man Grom Hellscrem (der eine grauenhafte stimme in Wc2 hat)in der Scherbenwelt befreien.
Was ich aber komisch fand ist, das man Trolle dabei hatte obwohl gar kein Trollstamm in der Scherbenwelt ist.
Bei Warcraft 2 wird nix gesagt darüber und in WoW habe ich auch kein Trollstamm gefunden.

Welcher Troll Stamm ist dan in Warcraft 2 zu sehen?

Vielen Dank, dass ihr auch Lore fragen beantwortet =)

Bis Baldrian


----------



## melron (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo, 

Allgemein: Was macht eure Überarbeitung der Website für mobile Endgeräte? da war im Forum vor einiger Zeit mal was zu angekündigt (Theread buffed-App), denn eure Siete macht mit dem Handy keinen Spaß besonders die Werbung die immer komplett über die Seite ploppt.


----------



## Karangor (5. Juni 2012)

Hiho,


Ich wollte mal fragen ob es schon raus ist zu welcher Tokengruppe der Mönch dazukommen wird.
bzw. fragen was ihr von der Sache mit den Tokens haltet.

Ich persönlich finde Tokens an sich nicht verkehrt. würde mir jedoch eine überarbeitung des Systems wünschen. z.B. das sich die "Gruppen" von Token zu Token ändern. 

Wir haben z.b. im 10er bei uns in der Gruppe: Shadow, Diszi, Heiligpriester, Heilpaladin, Tankpaladin und einen Hexer. d.H. wir brauchen ewig um uns mit T-Teilen zu versorgen. 
Würde man jetzt aber die Gruppen variieren, so hätten wir evt. nur bei einem Token (bsp Kopf) engpässe, wären aber bei einem andern (bsp. Brust) gut verteilt mit der Gruppe. Das würde die "Setup-Freiheit" im 10er noch ein bischen steigern.


Meine Zweite Frage ist: Was haltet ihr davon das man zu Beginn von MoP scheinbar wieder mit einer Menge von Raidbossen (14 wenn ich mich nicht täusche) erschlagen wird. Das sind nochmal mehr als in T11. 
Meine Befürchtung ist das Blizz am Anfang zu viel raushaut. Die Leute 24/7 raiden um möglichst alle Bosse jede ID wegzuflexen Und dann aber mit den nachfolgenden Contentpatches nur noch "wenige" Boss folgen werden. Was zu einem Contentüberfluss am Anfang ( wo viele noch nicht raiden können, weil zu low) und zu fehlendem Content später hin, führen könnte.

Liebe Grüße 
Karangor


----------



## Hellyes (5. Juni 2012)

Hi buffis!

Ich bin schockiert! Da macht bei EA/Bioware eine Umfrage die Runde, in wie weit die Leute dazu bereit wären, für zukünftige Content-Patches repektive DLCs Geld zu blechen.
Da frage ich mich persönlich, wozu zahle ich Monatsgebühren? Bei aller Liebe zu Star Wars, wenn man Bioware's Patch-Politik mit der von Trion Worlds vergleicht, sorry, da spiele ich zukünftig wieder Rift.
Denn die hauen mal eben so nebenher Content raus, dass einem schwindelig wird und kündigen ein Addon an, welches mehr Umfang hat, als so manches Vollpreisspiel.

Was denkt ihr zu dem Thema?


Freundlichst,
Hell


----------



## Mangosniper (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen ,

1. Wird buffed.de auch Betakeys für das kommende Beta-Wochenende von GW2 bekommen? Falls ja, wann haut ihr die raus, falls Nein, wisst ihr wer welche verlost?

2. Es geht das Gerücht um, das Blizzard die Diablo 3 Dropchancen so niedrig hällt, weil das RealMoney-AH noch nicht da ist. Glaubt ihr da ist was dran?

3. Momentan farmen die meisten Spieler in Diablo 3 Gold um sich im AH was zu kaufen, da nichts ordentliches droppt. Ist das wirklich der Sinn von einem Itemgrinder? Erst Gold farmen um dann das AH zu besuchen?

4. Die einzige Verbesserung die man sich im Endgame von D3 erarbeiten kann geht über das Equip. In D2 konnte man aber noch über lange Zeit auch sein Level und seine Fähigkeiten zusätzlich steigern. Dadurch hatte man nicht nur einen Weg fehlendes Gear auszugleichen, sondern auch noch mehr Ansporn weiterzuspielen. Warum versucht Blizz in D3 die Motivation (fast*) nur über Items zu pushen. Wird das auf lange Zeit funktionieren?

*ok es gibt auch noch Erfolge und so aber das ist für mich kein Ersatz...

5. Wie lässt sich erklären das Legendary Items in D3 so unfassbar schlecht sind? ich sehe da absolut keinen Sinn drin? Und Legendarys unter Level 60 machen mMn auch kaum Sinn, da man 3 Level nachdem man eines gefunden hat seine Legendäre!! Waffe dem Vendor in die Hand drückt.

Mfg Mangosniper


----------



## Twein (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebe biffis!

Hier sind meine  zwein übichen Fragen an den ersten WOW Teil:

1. Die Wandernde insel, das als Startgebiet für die bärchen dient, schwimmt im ozean rum. Schwimmt es tatsächlich von Punkt zum Punk, dass  es man auf der karte sehen kann? oder ist die gesamte Insel instanziert?

2. Möglicherweise wird Mop prepatch auf dem ptr erscheinen.  ist es jedoch nicht auszuschließen, dass die Entwickler die Beta auch für die  "normalen" wow-spieler zugänglich machen?

-Grüße,

Tweim


----------



## Tikume (5. Juni 2012)

Was haltet ihr so vom angekündigten SOE-Emote (http://www.golem.de/news/face-tracking-mit-soemote-everquest-2-verschmilzt-spieler-und-spielfigur-1206-92241.html).


----------



## Greyn (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

mal schauen ob meine Fragen diesma dran kommen. Leider haben sie es bisher nicht geschafft.

World of Warcraft:
Wisst Ihr zufällig, ob die accountgebundenen Erfolge, Haustiere und Mounts mit Mists of Pandaria wirklich accountweit gebunden sind oder nur serverweit?


Zweiter Teil:
Ihr habt nun schonmal öfters erwähnt, dass Ihr findet das zukünftige MMOs von dem normalen Levelsystem abweichen sollten, wie es beispielsweise Secret World nun macht. Doch ich finde, dass SW schon eine Art Levelsystem hat, denn man kann schließlich bessere Ausrüstung finden und somit stärker als andere Charaktere werden kann. Da wäre das Zusammenspielen noch immer schwer, wenn man spielt während Freunde etc. nicht da sind und nachher zusammen weiter spielen möchte, hat man das Problem, dass Gegner dadurch viel schneller und leichter fallen würden. Also immer noch ein Problem. Trotzdem hat SW schon gute Ansätze, aber nicht perfekt. 

Ich habe mir da jetzt mal Gedanken zu gemacht und bin zum Entschluss gekommen, dass man so ein System eigentlich gArnicht einbauen kann in einem gut besuchten 
MMO zumindest. Denn was wäre dann der Drang mehr als einmal in Instanzen zu gehen oder ähnliches? Wieso questen? Wozu das alles, wenn man seinen Charakter nicht wirklich aufwerten kann, außer vom Stil der Ausrüstung? 

Was denkt Ihr? Hättet Ihr dafür Ideen? Habt Ihr schonmal darüber nachgedacht? Würde mich interessieren!


Grüße,
Greyn


----------



## Xaltheos (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team

Meine Frage an den wow-teil:

Habt ihr eigentlich schon eure MoP-release-to-do Liste?
Also startend z.B. mit den letzten in-game Vorbereitungen für mains oder twinks über
Planung für den Mitternachtsverkauf endend bei den ersten Stunden
in pandaria.

Würde mich mal interessieren, ob ihr da vorher schon was
vorbereitet oder ob ihr einfach bei amazon bestellt und alles 
auf euch zukommen lasst.

Liebe grüße
Xaltheos


----------



## Srerk (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
hier zwei Fragen zum 2. Teil:
1. Wie schätzt ihr die Erfolgschancen von EoC ein? Die Pläne der Entwickler hören sich ja genial an, wie schätzt ihr denn die Chancen ein dass diese verwirklicht werden können?
2. Können wir uns auf ein Interview mit den Entwicklern auf der E3 freuen?


----------



## Diro (5. Juni 2012)

Was würde eigentlich passieren wenn Mannoroth im Brunnen sein Portal in den wirbelnden Nether vollendet ?
​


----------



## Diro (5. Juni 2012)

Wird in Mop eingeführt das man die Eroberungspunkte in Tapferkeitspunkte umtauschen kann den Momentan ist es ja genau umgekehrt ?


----------



## Diro (5. Juni 2012)

Jeder weis ja das Grom Höllschrei Mannoroth getötet hat und das Skelett in Woltk in Orgrimmar stand . Aber wen wir Spieler Mannoroth ja im Brunnen der Ewigkeit in den Nether geschickt haben , sollte sich da nicht der verlauf der Geschiechte verändert haben den es scheint leider nicht so


----------



## Päg1 (5. Juni 2012)

Moin Moin ! 

Stellt doch bitte mal die einzelnen Skillungen des Mönchs kurz vor und erzählt was über seine Besonderheiten ( kurz und knapp reicht völlig ) .

Ausserdem " Was macht das abgestellte Praktikantenteam? sind die schon fertig mit dem zählen der Totenschädel in Undercity? " Mir wurde mal in nem alten Cast versprochen das sämtliche Schädel an Wänden Böden etc. gezählt werden .

MFG 

Der Päg


----------



## Salmar (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo Buffis,

ich wollte wissen, fast in jeder Erweiterung von Wow gab es Inhalte mit Trolle. Wird es in Mists of Pandaria ebenfalls etwas mit ihnen geben, wie zum Beispiel eine Fortsetzungen um den "Aufstieg der Zandalari"? Ist in der Beta davon schon was zu sehen? 
Trolle for the win!

Meine zweite Frage, an alle die es gesehen haben (vor allem Susanne) wie fandet ihr die zweite Staffel von "Sherlock"?

Stressfreien Tag wünscht 
Salmar


----------

